
Why researchers are creating “human yarn” and turning it into textile - vo2maxer
http://physicsbuzz.physicscentral.com/2020/03/why-researchers-are-creating-human-yarn.html
======
vo2maxer
A team of researchers led by Nicolas L’Heureux at the University of
Bordeaux/INSERM is working on a new kind of medical textile that they hope
will fly below the immune system’s radar. In tissue engineering research
published earlier this month in the journal Acta Biomaterialia, the team
introduced a completely biological human yarn that can be twisted, woven,
braided, or knotted to produce textiles with different properties.

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S17427...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S1742706120300520)

